# attack!



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

this sucks i have cramps and nausea.







stomach area is spasming.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

aw sorry to hear you are not feeling well angst. take care and hope you feel better soon *hugs* xXx


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

snap anst where you from? hmmm im soo wary of there being a tumym about but i took my immoidum and D attack came through so im sure i got a bug... having bad spasm and nuasea, its maddening.hope you feel better soon xxxim mid attack now been fine all day sick and felt horrible with sore tummy, got home had my tea , band D attack through 6immodium brought back some nasty memories for me =(get well xxx


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

lynsey: Thanks.kateandtink: Thanks. I'm from Indiana which is a state in the USA. I can't take Immodium because it'll cause me to stay constipated for a day or two, which will put me right back to diarrhea and cramps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

oh my god. i hear ya. i have been super sick since i woke up. i pooped 3 times within an hour of being up, and have felt so bad that i had to cancel a meeting with my supervisor, which i've been looking forward to so much.someone remind me never to eat steak again! we made it tues, and i ate the leftovers again last night. seriously, someone slap me. i don't know what i was thinking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

ps. haha! angst, i saw on your profile that you're a linux admin. my boyfriend is too! what are the chances?!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi angst! how are you feeling today? hope you are feeling better and having a good day, i am having a lazy sunday afternoon! take care xXx


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I feel like ####, but thanks for asking. This drama going on w/ my school is what's adding to the pain no doubt.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

sorry to hear you are still not feeling great, and school is causing you problems. take care and hope it all gets better for you xXx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Attacks suck big time!! I've been really lucky and haven't had one since I started on Paxil 3 months ago. But the memories are still fresh enough. Stress and anxiety are my worst triggers. I hope you feel better soon and what ever is going on at school calms down (sorry I missed that post and have no idea what has been happening).


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

you know, i am starting to think that it wasn't the steak on thursday. i rescheduled my meeting with my supervisor, and it's today at 11:30, and this morning has started out frightningly similar to thursday morning...i don't feel good. wah.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I find that taking allergy medication before bed helps me avoid stomach upset in the morning.Hmm... I felt leaps and bounds better this morning than I have for a while.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah, i totally agree, but i try not to take allergy med during the fall/winter because i am on it everyday during the spring and summer from pollen allergies.but i survived it anyway. just. and i managed not to freak out during the meeting though i had a mini-breakdown afterwards. i think i need to reprioritize or something, otherwise i don't know if i can finish this, it's just getting too stressful, and it's not that important to me anymore so i don't think i want to devote the majority of my energy to it.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I should probably be on allergy meds 9-10 months out of a year.Have you considered yoga or a martial art?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah, i actually really like yoga, and used to do it when i had a gym membership. but in february, we moved into a more expensive building with a gym, so we gave up our 50$/mo memberships to save money. now i do it on my own now and then, but it's really not the same. i wish there was a yoga studio near where i live, but there aren't, and at least for now i can't afford a membership. i'm sure that one day i'll go back to it!yeah, as far as allergies (i have TONS), i take claritin from about march till the end of september, and it helps a lot. but cause i take it so much, i like to try and stay off it during the cooler months. but it is one of the safest antihistamines to take long term, and doesn't put you to sleep, though it's not quite as powerful as some of the other ones.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

ps.--angst, what kind of linux admin work do you do? my SO is a gentoo dev, so it's exciting to find other linux enthusiasts!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im havin a rubbish stomach day. I wish it could be different. it really vexes me!Manky jelly like D all day. Ugh. Its just wrong.Nikki


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well..well..well. I saw the doc the other day. We think I have some sort of infection in my nether regions (foul, foul gas and really bad smells from having D), lack of appetite, etc..I'm on antibiotics now. They gave me Flagyl. I think the last day of this I'm going to start massive doses of Probiotics. I figure there's no use taking them now because the antibiotics will just kill them off.midge: I'm a general linux admin. I know them all, pretty much. I work for the university helping to do cancer research. We run all our simulations on linux boxes. We have 2 SuSE 9.3 desktops (me and my boss), 3 SuSE 9.3 64bit servers. 1 of them is a dual proc 64bit system at 3.02 ghz. The last two weeks I replaced the OS on four Redhat 9.0 (yuck) machines with Ubuntu 5.04 and two more with Kubuntu. We are almost finally done with Redhat. I soooo hate RH. Ironically, I run it on my fileservers at home (I run Fedora though). Unfortunately







, RH makes doing software raid very easy. So if all I'm going to use at home is smbd, nmbd, and sshd then I figure the distribution doesn't really matter.That's cool that you run gentoo. I never had the patience to run with gentoo, although I've seen some slick installs of it. The time to speed factor doesn't intrigue me. I think debian-based systems are faster and easier to administer in the long run.I just cleaned Best Buy out of hard drives. I'll be building a 3 X 160 gb fileserver. I'm going to raid-5 the drives so I'll have 320 gb of redundant space. I'm such a media-freak







Nikki: I'm sorry that you are having problems. Hopefully you'll get some relief soon!!! I would consider praying for you, but I don't think god listens to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

ha! angst, no it's not me that is a gentoo dev, it's my boyfriend! i am a mac girl, though i have been using lots of open source programs lately! i wrote my thesis in openoffice, and i've bee using nvu for websites. however, i actually managed to follow all that geek speak, which is slightly frightening...flagyl!!! i took that a few...maybe closer to 4 years ago. i'm trying to remember what it was for...blastocystis (sp?) or something like that, some kind of parasite i think. i had low levels of it, but my allergist recommended i take a course of antibiotics for it, thinking it might be that and not really ibs. haha.the flagyl was nasty! one of the grossest antibiotics i've had to take. it took me a month to get back to normal afterwards, and i never even felt any different after getting rid of it. but hopefully it works a lot better for you!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

midge: OS X is slick as whale ****! I love it. I may or may not have tried OS X 86 out on one of my buddy's computers.


----------



## 13585 (Sep 23, 2005)

Aw, I know what you're going through- I had an attack tonight. Those darn cramps are awful, espcially when you're constipated and don't know it! =(


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

ugh. my stomach feels rank today. and i have a headache. and i'm exhausted. it is not a good day. and i'm supposed to go out for dinner...40mins drive from home. and if i don't go, my SO will be disappointed. and i will feel sorry for myself. and if i go, i will feel horrible, not be able to enjoy myself, and have to suppress my anxiety, which is always worse when i feel sick and have to go out.i hate days like this.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I hate them too. Yesterday was bad. My abs felt like they were going to explode. Today isn't particularily good, either.


----------

